# Newly Adopted Cat Hiding Under Sofa For 24 Hours



## aberrans (Feb 2, 2020)

Hi everyone, 

I'm new here and worried about my new cat Boots, who's come to live with us after the passing of my Grandma. He's a timid 11 year old male, and he isn't fairing too well with all of the upheaval. 

We tried our best to visit and bond with him before the move but time was tight, and although he took to us quickly (wanting to be pet and playing with us) the difficult circumstances meant he wasn't as well prepared as i'd like, and neither were we.

We set up our living room (unfortunately the best starter room we have) with his beds and toys from my Grandparents house, and sat down to open the carrier. Boots came out with enthusiasm, demanding attention and strolling around the room like he owned it - and then he freaked out at something (the realisation we'd abducted him?!) and dashed under the sofa. 

That was 24 hours ago, and as far as we know he hasn't come out since. 

We tried leaving him alone to adjust, enticing him with his usual food/treats/toys, sitting quietly in the room reading or talking to him... we even left the house (hoping he'd come out to eat with us gone) and bought a Feliway plug in to put right next to where he's hiding, but nothing. He hasn't touched his usual food, or water, or his litter tray. He's only moved from one end of the sofa to the other since he first shot under. He hasn't made a sound, so he's clearly not trapped or seriously distressed enough to call out. 

Does anyone have any advice on how to encourage poor Bootsie boy out of his hiding place? I know he will need time to adjust, but how long can he go without food and water? When should I start panicking?


----------



## tyg'smum (Aug 14, 2018)

Are his food and water and litter tray somewhere where he can get to them easily if he does decide to make a quick dash from under the sofa? If so, I doubt he'll go long without food.

He may be a touch traumatised by his new surroundings: everything's new to him, and doesn't smell right, and his Person has gone missing. Give it a little time, and don't try to move him. Sit in the room, and talk to him gently, or read aloud, so that he gets used to your voice.

Rehomed cats react differently to new homes. My current cat settled in straight away, and was more interested in exploring his new surroundings than in remaining in one room; my first cat lived under my bed for six weeks, coming out for food and to use her tray only when I was out.


----------



## chillminx (Nov 22, 2010)

Hello @aberrans and welcome 

Good advice from tyg'smum  Boots will probably come out of hiding during the night when the humans are asleep and the house is quiet. So I would leave a bowl of his usual food (the same make your grandmother fed him) and a bowl of water near the end of the sofa where he is hiding, and a litter tray by the other end of the sofa. I would be very surprised if he is willing to go much longer without eating.


----------



## tyg'smum (Aug 14, 2018)

Another thought: is there any particular food which he likes? Preferably a bit smelly: sardines (not in oil!), pilchards or tuna (in spring water) might tempt him out, although he might go back to his safe place afterwards, but at least you'll know he's had something. A few Dreamies won't do him any harm, either.


----------



## aberrans (Feb 2, 2020)

Thank you everyone for your advice  I'm trying to stay positive and be patient, but i'm just so worried about him not eating. He may have been out and about last night while we slept, but he definitely didn't eat, drink, or use his litter tray.

I've moved all three closer to either end of the sofa (they were about 2 feet away before) and continued to pop in and out to either sit quietly or talk softly. He's got his favourite wet and dry food, several varieties of treats, and what i'm told is his 'backup' if his fave isn't in stock. Hopefully something will tempt him overnight, or i'll try treating him to a bit of tuna in the morning.

I'm worried to leave him alone for 10 hours tomorrow while we're at work, but maybe he'll feel safer with us gone to sneak out from his hiding place.


----------



## tyg'smum (Aug 14, 2018)

You might try leaving the radio on Radio 4 while you're out, so that there's some quiet background noise.

Has he got his feeding/water bowls from his old home? Any rugs or blankets that he's used to sleeping on? That would be a little familiarity for him. And try to use the same litter that he's used to, at least until he's more confident. 

I'm sure he'll come round before too long. Smee - she of the 6-week self-imposed exile under the bed - decided to be sociable all of a sudden: one evening she shot out from the bedroom and leapt on my lap, though I must admit I think that the smell of the Chinese takeaway I was eating at the time had more than a little to do with her sudden burst of confidence. And although she had psychological problems for the rest of her life - she was a rescue cat who had been appallingly mistreated - she and I were the best of friends from then on.


----------



## SLS82 (Feb 2, 2020)

He will come out.. we acquired a cat early December, his owner passed away unexpectedly and there was nobody to have the lad. I used to kitten sit for him when he was small, close friend of the owner. 
Never had a cat.. big learning curve. Took him home, left him in the carrier for half hour, he was chilled there. Living room floor, we lit the fire. Put tv on low. We had a cup of tea and talked to each other and then I opened the flap. He came out slowly.. had a sniff of the sideboard and went behind the TV unit. 

I could not get him out. Food, treats, even a bit of cheese (I know it's naughty but he did used to have his pills hidden in a bit of cheese!) 
We ignored him, carried on as normal. He then slowly came out, sniffed around the fire and hid in the corner behind the sofa. He stayed there all night. 
Next morning he legged it upstairs and hid under the bed. That was his space for a while, sleeping, safety. We didn't invade it, we respected that space. After a week, he left it.. he only goes back now if the doorbell goes. 

He didn't eat much for two days. OR drink. We were even weighing his water slowly he came round. 

Now he has various snooze spots all over the house, he is happy alone upstairs sleeping, on our laps, cuddles up in bed with us. He greets me when I come home. He headbutts me. I can hold his paws, tickle his tummy and pick him up. 

He will get there. It's a major upheaval, I think even more so if they are outdoor cats like Sascha and suddenly they are shut in again for weeks with a litter tray. If this little lad can come round for me and I've never had a cat, even as a kid I'm sure he will for you. Respect his space, he may always want a hidey hole - like Sascha with his doorbell fear. Give and take. I've learnt that with a cat


----------



## aberrans (Feb 2, 2020)

Thank you everyone for your advice, I just wanted to update and say it's been a little over 2 weeks and he's settled in like a champ. I'm actually really impressed he came around so quickly after hearing it could take weeks. Within 36 hours we saw signs of him eating/using litter tray while we were out, and the next day he came out and demanded ALL of the attention! I've never been so relieved!

Boots is now very happy and confident in his new home  He quickly insisted on exploring the house beyond his starter room and has almost complete access already. He's claimed his favourite comfy spots, sits with/on us in the evenings, and headbutts us if we slack off during his regular hour-long cuddles!

Now we just have to figure out what's behind his watery eye, runny nose, bloody (and rather explosive!) sneezes, and what the internet tells me is miliary dermatitis. His previous vet wasn't concerned, but poor Boots is so itchy he keeps scratching and just making it worse. He's got his first vet appointment here in a few days though.

And of course i've been obsessively researching cat nutrition, so lots of decisions to make there too. I have a feeling i'll be posting a lot more questions. Thank you in advance for your patience!


----------



## tyg'smum (Aug 14, 2018)

Oh, Mr Tyg and I are so pleased to read this! What a brave little chap Boots is to settle so quickly after such a big upheaval in his life.

Please let us know what your vet says, and keep us up to date with all his adventures (Boots' adventures, I mean!)


----------

